# FTHLS Political Justice (aka Liberty's mom)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Liberty and Crossfire's mom Poli.  She needs weight still from lactating, but I still thought she looked nice today after a bath.


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Disgusting. Terrible. Send her to me!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Heehee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure looks good!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She is sure a beauty!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with silveira_ranch terrible send her down here!!!! 

She looks great! very nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. I can't wait to get more weight on her. I think she'll be very pretty later this summer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is lovely 

I agree, terrible, she needs to come here, to say howdy to her son and to breed to Master Yoda. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously ? Really ? You oughta be ashamed of yourself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No no no you guys, she needs to come here cause Im closer. Then all my girls will beat her up & put her in her place.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope , she's mine 
She is such a doll


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We love Poli Goat.   She's not going anywhere for a long, long time.... even though she drives us all crazy come kidding time!!  We'll be breeding her to Mr. Rich in 2 weeks! I CAN'T WAIT to see those kids!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> She is lovely
> 
> I agree, terrible, she needs to come here, to say howdy to her son and to breed to Master Yoda. :laugh::thumbup:


Now, that's not a bad idea!... but she'd have to come back here before she kids!!!


----------



## kkruby43 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ahhhh..... I would love to add her to my (very small) herd lol. My girl Moon would love to be friends with her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh she's gorgeous, looks fine to me!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Just Goats! 

Her daughter Liberty was just shown again and took 2nd and 3rd out of a huge class. When she took second there were 41 doelings in that class! 

Her buckling is looking really good too! Here is a new picture of him and then Liberty at the show. Poli sure had some pretty babies!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh your buckling is awesome and mass! whew.... How old is he in the picture? Your doeling looks perfect too, wow you have got some gorgeous goats!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Crossfire is at Pam's now, right? I love those two so much, but in all honesty, they look nothing alike!!! Evenly gorgeous in their own ways, I just can hardly see them being related now that you put them together


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

Yep, Crossfire is at Toth Boer Goats in CA with Pam. She just took that picture a couple days ago so he is just over 4 months old. 

They have looked different from day 1! Both gorgeous in their own ways.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, didn't even know Crossfire was being talked about. 

Yep, he is here with me. I love his coloring, he is a dark chocolate/red color with black spots and is growing well. He is the sweetest boy. I walk him around on a lead and he will go anywhere I want to take him. He talks to me every time he see's me, wants to be petted all the time. And of course, I give in, every time, LOL :laugh:
He is super wide chested, big rear, level topline, muscled and has good length. I have high hopes for him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He was such a nice boy! Glad to hear he is doing well still over in that heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Victoria


----------

